# Sticky  SN Member Skeds & Special Events Stations on Amateur Radio Bands



## Andy

A few members have asked me to create a thread on SN in order for the large number of radio amateurs we have on SN to maybe arrange skeds with eachother and suchlike. Also, notice of maritime related special event stations can be posted to this thread.
So here it is.

73
Andy


----------



## Cisco

When in Oz I frequent a maritime net known as The Comedy Net.... 7087LSB at 2040Z. Serves yachts in the SW Pacific.
In Chile I can be found on the Patagonian Net which is on a marine band , 8164 USB at 0900 Chilean time ( UTC varies as they go from winter to summer time and back.. stays on 0900 local). Covers yachts from well into the South Atlantic and as far west as... on occasion...Tonga. Run by Wolfgang in Villarica.

73
VK3JFH/VP8DNM/MEPP5


----------



## kewl dude

West Coast USA down into Mexico Manana Net does not get the amount of traffic it used too but it is still on air @ 1830Z for the warm up session, the net opens at 1900Z

On 14.340 or if someone has captured that freq, 14.346.

Monday - Saturday, never on Sunday.

Off the internet West coast of Mexico and USA marine weather forecasts.

Greg Hayden


----------



## Naytikos

The Hurricane Watch Net on 14325KHz ostensibly operates whenever an Atlantic Hurricane is about to strike land. In practice this usually means U.S. land or a large island in the Caribbean or Bahamas; they have been known to ignore the Windward and Leewards and other small caribbean islands. 
A very regimented sked which serves as a conduit for weather reports from hams to the National Hurricane Centre in Miami.
In days gone by it probably served a useful purpose for the Centre in gathering reports from operators actually in the vicinity of a hurricane, with information they would otherwise not been able to obtain at first hand. These days, however, anyone can email the NHC and avoid the communication difficulties of shortwave radio (and the editing of reports by intervening ham operators).


----------



## Cisco

Naytikos said:


> the communication difficulties of shortwave radio (and the editing of reports by intervening ham operators).


'Send three and fourpence, we're going to a dance'

The number of times I have seen that not only on ham radio but also on ships' bridges.
You ask the mate to pass a message and after it has passed through his own personal enigma machine between his ears you are left wondering if it is in fact your message that is being relayed......


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Do any of you radio experts have any idea what those 'numbers' stations which transmit on shortwave are?
I have often heard them while scanning shortwave, a voice, often female, reading a series of what appear to be random numbers. The voice sometimes sounds as if it is artificially generated.
I have heard theories that they are government stations transmitting coded messages to intelligence operatives. 
Anyone know the truth?
Regards, 
Pat


----------



## Cisco

Yep spy stations.... just google 'numbers stations'... I had the Havana one on 5898 the other day... first one I have ever actually heard.


----------



## Cisco

I also bought an ELAD FDM-SW1 a few months back.... computer controlled SDR that lets you look at a big swag of spectrum at a time... amazing how many over the horizon radars there are out there


----------



## kewl dude

The US National Hurricane Center

http://www.hwn.org/

The net was up on 14.325 and active 24/7 the end of August 2012 during Hurricane Isaac. I heard a Houma, Louisiana amateur broadcasting while Isaac’s eye was over Houma.

Greg Hayden


----------



## Andy

Cisco said:


> I also bought an ELAD FDM-SW1 a few months back.... computer controlled SDR that lets you look at a big swag of spectrum at a time... amazing how many over the horizon radars there are out there


Yes, frequently impinging on the HF amateur bands... although doesn't tend to last more than 30mins. 15m and 12m get a lot of problems, although I think the radar operation is MUF related.


----------



## Naytikos

_posted by Pat Kennedy:_


> _Do any of you radio experts have any idea what those 'numbers' stations which transmit on shortwave are?
> I have often heard them while scanning shortwave, a voice, often female, reading a series of what appear to be random numbers. The voice sometimes sounds as if it is artificially generated.
> I have heard theories that they are government stations transmitting coded messages to intelligence operatives.
> Anyone know the truth?
> Regards,
> Pat_


Cisco is right. They are not only on 'shortwave', but often to be found hidden on C-band TV satellite transponders. These transmissions are always in morse code, though.
Given the proliferation of satellite dishes around the world, your average spy or 'sleeper' draws no attention by watching satellite television and merely having a receiver which can tune slightly differently from the commercial varieties.


----------



## rusty1946

If you look on the Radio Officers Association web site you will find details
of Skeds that they keep


----------



## BobDixon

John K3WWP and Michael KC2EGL will be operating from the *USS Requin* on November 21st. They have use of the radio room from 15:00Z until 21:30Z and will be operating the radio gear belonging to the USS Requin for the first hour. After that they will be using their own KX-3's. It will be a CW only operation and QRP after the first hour. At least some operation will be around 14.050MHz. 

USS Requin is a WWII submarine which is now a museum piece of the Carnegie Science Center and is moored just South of the Three Rivers Point in Pittsburgh.


----------



## david.hopcroft

I am posting this for info........


National Coas****ch Mablethorpe - Eagle Radio Club Mablethorpe - Raynet, Mablethorpe; Get together to Commemorate the 1953 Flood



Local Radio Amateurs, members of the National Coas****ch Mablethorpe Team, plus Eagle Radio Group members and also volunteers of the local Radio Amateur Emergency group Raynet are planning manning a Amateur Radio Station (MX0ERG) from the site of the NCI Station at Quebec Road Car Park, Mablethorpe on Sunday 27th January to commemorate the Flood that hit Mablethorpe and devastated the East Coast of Great Britain and some of the Low countries. The groups are hoping to contact as many Local Radio Amateurs as they can especially those that now reside within the areas that were flooded in 1953, places such as Canvey Island Essex, plus contact as many of the National Coas****ch stations around the coastline of Great Britain, as an exercise of how to set up Emergency Communications without the use of Computers, Faxes, and Telephone. IN other words the in the spirit of 1953.



Raynet, the Radio Amateurs Emergency group was founded on the back of the 1953 Floods because of the fact that the Humber Radio station sited at that period at Trusthorpe not 5 kilometers from NCI Mablethorpe's current location, was inundated and was unable to respond to the many nautical Mayday calls that were being received, two Mablethorpe Radio Amateurs took matters into their own hands and in contravention of the Radio Licence managed to contact the vessels using morse code, and relayed message from the shore to the vessels. It is that spirit that the teams are attempting to recreate, but using Radio technology. Both Voice and morse communications will be attempted from the temporary site. After the flood the GPO the regulator of the wireless bands identified a need for a form of emergency cover and Raynet was formed, Raynet now is allied to the Radio Society of Great Britain. Radio Amateurs have to pass a series of examinations, both technical and theory, but the Eagle Radio group does run regular course for aspiring amateur especially young members of the computer generation, more information from Eagle Radio Groups web site.



It is politely suggested that NCI teams throughout the country contact any Radio Amateurs they may have on NCI role or known personally - if none then contact either your local Amateur Radio Club or local Raynet group details can be found either www.rsgb.org.uk or try your local Emergency Planning office - ( although in the severely flooded areas of the South West they may not be happy for such contact for which we fully under stand).



We have plans to broadcast on Amateur frequencies using 80 metres, 40meters and 20 metres plus 144 MHz VHF sideband between the hours of 1000 - 1500 utc. We plan to set up from around 0830utc so there may be test transmissions before that 1000 - The Callsign MX0ERG the clb callsign of Eagle Radio Group will used by kind of permission of the Club Licensee. Contacts will be acknowledge by a Traditional QSL Card and NCI Stations will receive a Certificate, Acknowledging their participation. 



Further information can be obtained by email to [email protected], or telephone 01507 477842


----------



## BobDixon

*RNLI SOS Radio week 2013*

*RNLI SOS Radio week* runs from *19 to 27 January 2013* and more than 40 stations have registered to take part. There is an award for contacting registered stations. Full details of the stations on the website at http://www.sosradioweek.org.uk/stations/


----------



## BobDixon

*From: "Marconi Cape Cod" KM1CC*

KM1CC will be on air to celebrate the 110th anniversary of the first wireless Transatlantic message sent from the USA to Europe on January 18, 1903. 

This message was from President Theodore Roosevelt to King Edward VII; it was transmitted in International Morse code by Marconi from his Wireless Station in Wellfleet- now part of Cape Cod National Seashore. 

Since the former Marconi station has now fallen into the sea, KM1CC will operate from the former Coast Guard Station, Eastham, MA-USA FN 51, Barnstable County.

When: Thursday, January 17 about 1800 EST through Sunday, January 20, 2013 1500 EST

Most operation will be CW. Conditions and bands permitting find us +-10 kHz

17M 18.080 CW 18.160 SSB
20M 14.030 CW 14.260 SSB
40M 7.030 CW 7.130, 17.260 SSB
80M 3.530 CW 3.660, 3.860 SSB

We will post frequencies on http://www.dxsummit.fi/ We plan to operate mostly CW, but will switch to SSB now and then.

View KM1CC's Facebook page for more information and photographs - https://www.facebook.com/pages/Km1cc-Marconi-Cape-Cod-Radio-Club/194311877270636


----------



## BobDixon

*GB4PV - Princess Victoria*

GB4PV is around at the moment, remembering 60 years since the Princess Victoria disaster on 31st January 1953.

Some information on GB4PV and the Princess Victoria at http://www.qrz.com/db/GB4PV.

Info on Radio Officer David Broadfoot GC at http://maritimeradio.pro/radio-officers/david-broadfoot/index.htm

No schedule for GB4PV is known but has been noted on various bands operating both CW and SSB - check http://dxfor.me/?_s=GB4PV for latest spots.


----------



## Andy

Bob VP8LP (and sometimes his xyl) are currently operating a special event VP8LIZ for the _*Lady Elizabeth
*_


----------



## BobDixon

*Recreation of the First Australian Ship to Shore QSO*

FROM Peter VK4QC

A few of us ex-R/O's will be re-enacting the very first ship to shore QSO in Australia which happened on 9th April 1903 between the HMCS GAYUNDAH and a shore station based in Brisbane. 

We will be setting up a base station near the original site of the shore station at Holland Park, Brisbane and communicating with the HMAS DIAMANTINA VK4RAN which is a decommissioned museum ship in Brisbane harbour.

The 110th anniversary of this event will take place at *2330Z 7 Apr 2013* on 7020 and 14059 KHz.

Callsigns used will be VK4ALN (Deanne), VK4TT (Keith) and VK4QC (Peter)

All other amateur stations will be invited to call in with signal reports.


----------



## BobDixon

Maritime Radio Day 2013 takes place from 1200 GMT this Sunday April 14th until 2200 GMT Monday April 15th

Full information can be found on http://www.doese-apprt.de/mrd/ , including links to a list of registered participants, suggested frequencies, propagation forecast, timetable of bands based on propagation and more.

A spotting page is available at http://www.cwfun.org/funspots/mrd/


----------



## BobDixon

*Battle of the Atlantic special event 20-27th May*

Bill Cross, G0ELZ, Chairman of the Marine Museum Society, Wallasey, UK, and David Oakden G3UFO, have announced that special event call signs *GB70BOA* and *GB70WA* will be on the air between May 20-27th.

The event will be hosted by the Marine Radio Museum Society (Wallasey) [resident callsign GB4FPR], at Fort Perch Rock New Brighton.

Members of the Wirral and District Amateur Radio Club (WADARC), the Chester & District Amateur Radio Society (CADARS) and the Tall Trees Contest Group [G5D] (based in Cheshire) will activate GB70BOA from Fort Perch Rock at the Mersey entrance and GB70WA from the Leasowe Lighthouse.

The activity is to commemorate the 70th anniversary of the Battle of the Atlantic. Approximately 2,800 merchant ships were lost during this battle and 30,000 merchant seamen lost their lives. Similarly, 30,000 Allied Naval and Air Force personnel and 30,000 Kriegsmarine sailors also lost their lives. These numbers vary according to whose history of WW2 you read, and the above numbers are a rough average.

Operations will take place on all band 80-10 meters, as well as VHF/UHF operations on 144 and 432 MHz on all modes. This event is especially important to Liverpool and other Merseyside hams because the battle was commanded from the Western Approaches command and is now a premiere WW II museum in Liverpool.

Operators are hoping to make over 2800 contacts during this period. A special QSL card is being produced in commemoration.

More details can be found on QRZ.com as well as: http://www.clanlinereunion.co.uk/BA70-page10.html
GB70BOA and GB70WA are part of the official recognition of this event


----------



## Chris Bowne

Just wanted to put up info on the East Coast USA Old Military Radio Nets (phone and CW). The phone net has been meeting at o'dark hundred (0500 Eastern) through around 0700 on 3885 kc every Saturday morning since about 1989. Most stations check in on AM, since that is the only voice mode supported by most of the mil sets being used which date back to WW2 and earlier (unless you count the simultaneous AM and FM of the venerable BC-375s/191s!), but sideband check ins, and even CW from those on low power in the field or mobile are also welcome. Net control is usually Ted, W3PWW in York PA. We get check ins from the midwest and up and down the East Coast from Florida to Maine. Recently, we had 16 different ART-13s check in to one session!

The CW net meets on Sunday night from 2100 Eastern to about 2200 (we usually do two rounds of the net check ins) on 3570 kc. Ted is also usually NCS on the CW net. LST325 (WW2LST) with RO Perry W8AU, is a frequent check in if they are underway or Perry is on board at their Evansville Indiana homeport. Several Federal and Mackay, and Navy shipboard transmitters (TCM, TCK, TBL etc) show up regularly, USS Massachusetts also is up on the net from time to time (N1EPL).

73 de AJ1G

Chris Bowne
Stonington,CT


----------



## BobDixon

*ON70REDSTAR - Red Star Line - 21 Sep to 21 Oct 2013*

Between 1873 and 1934 the Ocean liners from the Red Star Line sailed to the United States with more than two million adventurers and fortune-hunters on board.

Special callsign ON70REDSTAR will air on HF SSB from 21 September 'til 21 October 2013 to commemorate the Red Star Line and to celebrate the opening of the Red Star Line Museum in Antwerp on 28 September.

QSL information on QRZ.com (www.qrz.com/db/ON70REDSTAR).

Museum information www.redstarline.be/


----------



## BobDixon

*II1RT - 100 years of the rank of Radio Telegraphist in the Italian Royal Navy*

2013 celebrates 100 years since the introduction of the category of "Radio telegraphist" among the ranks of the Italian Royal Navy.

Many stations, operated by INORC (Italian Naval "Old Rhythmers" Club) members, will be *on the air until 2359 UTC 12th December 2013* with special call *II1RT* followed by the number of the respective call area.

The Italian Royal Navy, under Law 797 of 21st July 1913 established the category of "Radio Operator" and its distinctive six sparks generated between two balls of the spark gap .

The Italian Navy had already ' begun to take an interest in radio with a period of collaboration with Marconi. The transatlantic transmissions from 1901 and 1902 finally dispelled any doubt about the validity of wireless telegraphy, so that King Victor Emmanuel III led the Navy to make available to scientist the Royal Cruiser "Carlo Alberto" which performed a radio-cruise from Naples to the seas at the extreme north of Europe. 

The Navy had a large number of staff who were already familiar with Morse code, including semaphore men and helmsman. After short courses of retraining these men were registered for Wireless Telegraphy service.

In the early years, the Italian Royal Navy developed an intensive program of organizational and technical preparation of their personnel . In 1903 exercises were carried out with wireless telegraphy and between 1904 and 1905 almost all the major ships and some torpedo boats were provided with a WT station. In 1906 more formal training for wireless operators commenced at Varignano, La Spezia which was already the School or Semaphore.

http://www.inorc.it/

http://www.qrz.com/db/II1RT


----------



## BobDixon

*486kHz transmission on Christmas Day and New Year’s Day by WG2XFQ*

Brian Justin, WA1ZMS/4, an active participant in the ARRL’s
WD2XSH 600 meter experimental project, will transmit voice and
music on 486kHz as WG2XFQ on Christmas Day and then again on New Year’s Day.

Transmissions will begin at 00.01 GMT and end at 23.59 GMT.

Justin will use an AM audio loop modulating his vintage-style,
homebrew transmitter to honour Reginald Fessenden’s Christmas Eve 1906 AM voice transmission.


----------



## BobDixon

*Maritime & CW Watch Frequencies*

For both ex-seagoing Radio Officers and those who just love CW, a new calling frequency of *7050 kHz* has been established in Australia and wherever else wishes to take it up.

This is the idea of Lou / VK5EEE (www.qrz.com/db/VK5EEE) and Peter VK4QC (ex VIA, VIB, VID, VIS).

Beyond Australia, Jeff KH6O in Hawaii has indicated that he will monitor the frequency.

K6KPH stands watch on 7050kcs each Saturday from about 1800Z to about 0000Z and often have a wheel/callband running on the frequency. K6KPH is on fixed frequencies using ex-KPH transmitters and their ops will understand QSS and UP for those who want to dust off their RO skills. (They also run WX for the North Pacific via KSM on 426/4/6/8/12/16/22 for about 1.5hrs at 25wpm.

K6KPH also keeps guard on *18097.5* and this has been suggested as a possible watch/calling frequency for the wider world.

http://www.vkcw.net/7050


----------



## Andy

R651400 said:


> I've posted this before but if anyone wants to monitor a frequency while on the internet there is no better way to do it than this bearing in mind the radio and aerial are based in the Netherlands ... http://websdr.ewi.utwente.nl:8901/
> It doesn't work with some browsers but using Google Chrome I listen occasionally to BBC Long Wave on 198 kc/s AM and it comes thru beautifully with that old nostalgic ring.


I find this other Dutch one rather handy at times, in fact used it yesterday when things were a bit long on 40m for some on the RAIBC net....it's better than listening to overs of white noise during the net.
http://weert.websdr.nl/ 
Works on all devices I use, chrome and ipad

Whole raft of web sdr's listed here
http://websdr.org/

The global map of them is handy for finding one from the area best suited for your needs.


----------



## Andy

R651400 said:


> Far too complicated for us old Sparkers, Andy...Bet your shack is full of Jap gear?


That's quite funny as the site I gave a link to is an identical layout to the one you posted a link to, just a different location and better rx aerial. What precisely is far too complicated compared to the contents of your own post, or couldn't you understand your own post either? (Jester)

I really should know better than take the bait of one of SN's resident trolls, but my shack is a mixture of US (Elecraft, Alpha, Bencher/Vibroplex), Bulgarian (Acom), Italian (SPE), Germany (Weller) and Japanese (Icom) and of course England with my own homebrew projects. 
I even have an aerial made in Wales, but there is nothing worth mentioning from Scotland. 

Don't gamble mate.


----------



## Andy

R651400 said:


> Excepting the one I gave covers continuously 00-29.160 mhz and yours including those in your "raft" link appear to be all ham band dedicated or am I missing something?


The full index of web sdr's that I gave, which includes your favourite one, includes others that cover the entire HF spectrum, some with gaps some without. Many of these sdr receivers are not run by amateur's nor even those with any particular interest in amateur bands.
So yes, you are missing something. 

But this particular thread 'SN Member Skeds & Special Events Stations *on Amateur Radio Bands*' does revolve around amateur band use, so I'd say the links are extremely relevant


----------



## GW3OQK

*RNARS CW Contest*

14th November is a chance to meet up with others on the key.
http://www.rnars.org.uk/Contests.html
73
Andrew


----------



## Crippen

I would have thought it was clear. Stop nit picking.


----------



## GW3OQK

*T1154/R1155 etc vintage activity 6th Feb.*

VMARS announced an AM net for 6/2/16 0800 onwards, 3615, to try and get some of the 100 or so known T1154s on air again. As these sets were hardly ever used on R/T I proposed CW activity that evening starting at 1830 around 3570. Its not necessarily a net but QSOs with vintage gear if possible. I'll have my T1154 on air so be prepared for some drift and chirp.
73, Andrew


----------



## BobDixon

*Maritime Radio Day (MRD) 2016*

from Rolf MarSchner/DL9CM

the next Maritime Radio Day will take place
April 14th 1200 UTC to April 15th 2200 UTC
to register participation in the event please go to:

http://www.seefunk-fx-intern.de/mrdaward/mrd_registry.php


----------



## BobRyder

*Trouble trying to post*

Ahoy! I want to post a msg but can't seem to determine whether to go through the "reply to post" or find the ever-so-elusive "start new thread" route. What I want to do is let the amateur radio guys (especially those that were brass pounders on ships) of an upcoming special event from RCA's old WCC/CHATHAM RADIO honoring the anniversary of RCA's first day of ship-to-shore radiotelegraphy 95 years ago. We will have several old-time CW ops that actually worked at WCC as well as other coastal radio stations. So, please bail me out with specific instructions of how to post using the "sticky" system designed for that purpose. Than you in advance...
R S RYDER


----------



## Andy

BobRyder said:


> Ahoy! I want to post a msg but can't seem to determine whether to go through the "reply to post" or find the ever-so-elusive "start new thread" route.


You mean the big red 'new thread' button in every forum to the left, above and below, the list of threads in that forum (Thumb)


----------



## sparx

Having just read the above posts I'm still none the wiser!
Has anyone agreed on a frequency for Europe?
Suggest somewhere between 14050 and 14060, it's normally quiet around there. The skeds/freqs in Aussie and Hawaii not much use to me here in SVA!


----------



## CT1GZB

CR6LH - José Luís-CT1GZB, Carlos Cortês-CT1CSY e Rafael-CT2JXT are going 
to participate in ILLW 2016 International Lighthouse Lightship Weekend, 
with the special callsign CR6LH, days 20 and 21 of August 2016, from Cabo 
Espichel Lighthouse, with follow references:
ILLW: PT-0005 
DFP: FES-11 
DPRN: FF-03 (CTFF-03) Natural Park of Arrábida 
ARLHS: POR-009 
PFFP (Portuguese Lighthouses & Beacons Plaque): PF-049 
And hope to be active in the most number of HF bands possible in SSB, PSK31 and CW 
QSL: Bureau or Direct to CT1GZB


----------



## Tony Selman

The Radio Officers Association Amateur Radio Society (ROARS) has a new-ish sked on Tuesdays which is notionally for members but in reality welcomes all former R/O's as the intention is to keep CW and morse alive. These are the details:
New ROARS Sked on Tuesdays
NEW RAGCHEW(TUES)DAY SKED

We would like to propose the following new sked to encourage more members to go on the air for a leisurely CW chat as we used to do during a slack watch at sea. This will provide an on air meeting place and time to connect with colleagues/ friends which we don’t have at the moment.

Please note that this is not a Net and there will be no Net Controller. However for the first few weeks there will be a couple of us waiting in the wings to help things along. As a matter of courtesy, QSOs should proceed at the speed of the slower operator. Once a QSO is established please QSY Up or down to make room for others to make a call.

SKED DETAILS

WHEN Commencing Tuesday Sept. 6th and weekly thereafter from 1000 – 1100 Local time.

Call Freqs: 3538 KHz and 7017 KHz.

Call format: CQ ROA DE MYCALL.

Exchange: RST + Op Name + (optional) Membership Number. + QSY +/- KHz.

Call Speed: What you are comfortable with. (Speed of slower Operator)

Topics: Your choice of Topic.

Duration: As long as you like.


----------



## Anabasis

I'm not much good for CW, but if you look for spots for N1ZZZ/MM you can give me a shout.


----------



## johnvvc

*Maritime Radio Day*

On the 14th & 15th of April 2018 the MRD – Maritime Radio Day event is being held. This involves ham radio stations from all over the world with a maritime connection working each other on cw. This connection may be merely an interest in things maritime or they may be ex-seagoing or Coast Station operators or technic al staff. They can use their own ham calls or use specially allocated calls where these are available, these calls may include the callsign of the Coast Station(s) they worked at. When I last checked GB0GKA and GB0GLD had registered to participate, other ex-Coast Station operators will be on air using their own calls. Some well known calls like DAN, DAO and DHS will also be on air.

For more information see:-

http://www.mrd.seefunker.eu/mrd_history.php

I will be operating GB0GLV like I did last year. Hope to work some of you!

Now must go and polish my cw, I’m not very QRL these days……


----------



## BobDixon

johnvvc said:


> On the 14th & 15th of April 2018 the MRD – Maritime Radio Day event is being held.
> 
> For more information see:-
> http://www.mrd.seefunker.eu/mrd_history.php
> 
> I will be operating GB0GLV like I did last year. Hope to work some of you!


No activity from GB2GKR this year I'm afraid. I have to be in Dublin that weekend, family duties, three-line whip!!!


----------



## johnvvc

Sorry to hear you won't be on Bob but as you say if it's a three-line whip what can you do !!! At least you'll have the Guinness... 

Maybe work you next year.

73's


----------



## maritimeradio

*ZM50GW remembering Wahine ZMGW*

Throughout April 2018, ZM50GW is on air from Auckland, marking the 50th anniversary of the sinking of TEV Wahine ZMGW. 

Operations are CW and SSB on 80, 40 and 20 metres. Check DX clusters for latest frequencies.

This is the first in a series of 3 special event stations marking maritime tragedies of 1968.

Details, including QSL info for ZM50GW are at maritimeradio.org/zm50gw


----------



## Larry Bennett

Still 2 weeks of operation left for the GKA 90th Anniversary Stations:
GB0GKA from nr Tiverton, operated by Tony/G3ZRJ
GB0GKB from Burnham on Sea, operated by Larry/G4HLN
GB0GKC from Weston super Mare, operated by Pete/G3TJE.
All ex-GKA R/Os.
Nearly 1000 QSOs between all stations made already, including many ex-R/Os and a couple of /MM stations. Further information on the qrz.com page under each callsign.
Larry +


----------



## Rvator

Lookout on Thursday 12th December 2019 for GB2GM when members of the Poldhu ARC will hopefully operate conditions allowing on 40m and 20m to commemorate the first Atlantic transmission by Marconi on December 12th 1901.


----------



## phdad

They are stations that are communicating with covert agents inside countries where they have been assigned. The numbers are encrypted code which give instructions to the covert operator and are also results (locations of dead drops , times of transmissions, and etc.) sent by that operator to their handlers.

These number stations can be CW or voice.


----------



## Larry Bennett

Don't forget "Maritime Radio Day" on 14th/15th April 2020. Ex-seagoing R/Os and coast station R/Os with amateur radio licences will be taking part. Representatives from GKA, GLV, GLD, FFL, DAN, DAO, PCH, WCC and many more have registered.

Full details at http://www.mrd.seefunker.eu/mrd_registry.php


----------



## johnvvc

Larry Bennett said:


> Don't forget "Maritime Radio Day" on 14th/15th April 2020. Ex-seagoing R/Os and coast station R/Os with amateur radio licences will be taking part. Representatives from GKA, GLV, GLD, FFL, DAN, DAO, PCH, WCC and many more have registered.
> 
> Full details at http://www.mrd.seefunker.eu/mrd_registry.php


Thanks for posting the reminder Larry. 

I will be on air signing GB0GLV as usual. My antennas are in a rather sad state after the winds we had over the last few weeks but hopefully I’ll get a long wire of some sort set up before the day. I have my trusty hf vertical which always withstands the high winds but that’s not particularly effective... The preferred frequencies are:- 

1.824 kHz, 3520 kHz, 7020 kHz, 10118 kHz, 14052 kHz, 21052 kHz and 28052 kHz (+/- qrm)

Hope to see as many of you as possible. If you’re not a licensed ham but have a short wave receiver have a listen on around these frequencies and see who you can hear, there’s a link to a list of participants at the bottom of this page:-

http://www.mrd.seefunker.eu/mrd_registry.php

If you don't possess a suitable receiver there are lots of SDR receivers that can be accessed via the internet, one I occasionally use is this one, just input any frequency then you can tune up or down a few kc/s:-

http://websdr.ewi.utwente.nl:8901/

73’s de
John
Gw3vvc
(ex GTZM/GKL/GLV)


----------



## Larry Bennett

An early heads-up.

Between 1st and 28th July 2020, GB100GKU will be operating from my home QTH of Burnham-on-Sea, Somerset, to commemorate the 100th anniversary of the long-range maritime radio service in the UK, which commenced from Devizes Radio (GKU) in 1920.

Operation will be mainly cw although some SSB contacts will take place as required. Bands between 10m-40m will be used, but I am hoping to get a temporary aerial erected to allow me to use 80m if possible.

A special QSL card will be issued if required.

This operation forms part of the 100th anniversary celebrations which also include the publication of a book about the history of GKA which is due for release in July. More details on how to order will be published shortly.

Sadly, due to COVID-19 issues we have had to cancel/postpone other events such as the staff reunion, GKA exhibition and illustrated talks to local radio and history clubs. However, normal service will hopefully be resumed in due course.

Please visit the website www.portisheadradio.co.uk for regular updates.

Larry +


----------



## Larry Bennett

Don't forget that GB100GKU commences operations on 1st July, probably on 20m cw around 0900 GMT. If conditions are not good (which they haven't been of late) I will move up/down to 40m or 15m/17m and see what is around. If there is a 10m Sporadic-E opening I will QSY accordingly.


----------



## Larry Bennett

GB100GKU completed operations on 28th July. 2,755 contacts from 69 countries, including many ex-seagoing R/Os. Also a few contacts with ex-staff from GKA, GND, PCH, DAN, OXZ, LGB, SPE, DHS and no doubt a few more. 

Thanks to all who made contact.

Larry G4HLN +


----------



## R651400

Well done on such a superb effort to keep the spirit and history of GKU/GKL/GKA alive.
Lest we forget.. 

F5VBU ex GKA GCC GND


----------



## Larry Bennett

Advance notice of another special event station - GB4CKS will be operating from the QTH of myself (G4HLN) between 1st-14th November to commemorate the 85th anniversary of the passing of Australian aviation pioneer Sir Charles Kingsford Smith (after whom Sydney Airport is named). He was lost when his aircraft "Lady Southern Cross" came down off the coast of Burma in November 1935.

My link to him is through my XYL, who is related to him through ancestry - so there is a family connection!

Operation will mainly be on cw on bands between 10m and 40m, with a special QSL card available for all contacts.

Larry +


----------



## phdad

Cisco said:


> 'Send three and fourpence, we're going to a dance'
> 
> The number of times I have seen that not only on ham radio but also on ships' bridges.
> You ask the mate to pass a message and after it has passed through his own personal enigma machine between his ears you are left wondering if it is in fact your message that is being relayed......


It is like a game we would play in elementary school. Teacher would line up chairs and each student would set down. The teacher would wisper a message into the ear of the first child in the line. That child would then say the message they had heard into the child next to them and so on and so forth. The last child would the be asked to repeat what they had heard. The teacher would write the original message on the chalk board. And all could see the big difference between what was originally said and what was eventually passed on through many ears and toungues.


----------



## djringjr

phdad said:


> It is like a game we would play in elementary school. Teacher would line up chairs and each student would set down. The teacher would whisper a message into the ear of the first child in the line. That child would then say the message they had heard into the child next to them and so on and so forth. The last child would the be asked to repeat what they had heard. The teacher would write the original message on the chalk board. And all could see the big difference between what was originally said and what was eventually passed on through many ears and tongues.


Supposedly the original message was different: In the annals of military folklore is the story of the supposed orders being sent by a British unit in World War 1 that was sent as "Send reinforcements, we are going to advance" but received by the addressee as: 'Send three and fourpence, we're going to a dance'

73

DR


----------



## DickGraham

10 days to Maritime Radio Day - Maritime Radio Day.

73
MM7RNF


----------



## Larry Bennett

DickGraham said:


> 10 days to Maritime Radio Day - Maritime Radio Day.
> 
> 73
> MM7RNF


Keep an ear out for 4 Portishead stations - GB0GKA (G3ZRJ), GB0GKB (G4HLN), GB0GKC (G3TJE) and GB0GKD (G0LLX) - also some activity from GLD, GLV, GND and GKZ ex-staff. 

Also plenty of activity from DAN, PCH, SVA, IAR, WCC and plenty of other coast stations. 

Larry +


----------



## johnvvc

Hope to be on air signing GB0GLV, ~200 watts into a Cushcraft MA5V vertical - won't be setting the airwaves alight but I always enjoy MRD!

The following from the MRD pages:-

"DL0MCM plan to be QRV on the 630m band on this date as well. Although this does not directly affect the MRD, it should be an additional offer. Yesterday I was on the traditional ship with Jürgen DF7TT and we have them Transmission technology tested positive.

An SNS 577 marine radio emergency transmitter is used. It delivers 50W on the (drawn) crystal frequency of 473.7 kHz.

Activity times: 04/14 19: 00-05: 00 UTC April 15 19: 00-22: 00 UTC CQ the first 10 minutes of every full hour"

Dust down that old Atalanta and have a listen!


----------



## Larry Bennett

On November 13 and 14, 2021 the Greek Amateur Radio Team DX Plus will inaugurate a new annual activity weekend which remembers the Coast Radio Station services which were once found all over the world, a service which traced their history right back to the founding fathers of radio and most of which are no longer active.
The Greek team will be active for 48 hours with the callsign SX1SVA, remembering the Greek Coast Radio Station Athinai Radio, callsign SVA, and the team will be staffed by former SVA Radio Officers operating from one of SVA’s former sites.
The DX Plus team invite Amateur Radio Operators and Amateur Radio Clubs to join them in this new initiative and set up special event station representing the former Coast Radio Stations close to them. Clubs and individuals able to participate in this event are requested to indicate their activity to [email protected].
The aim of the event is to remember the memory of these former stations by “talking” to each other, other participating stations and other Radio Amateurs, as many stations as possible, but the event is also aimed at Short Wave Listeners and wireless operators who are QSL card collectors. The event will run on the HF bands using CW.
Further information about this new event can be found the event website.
https://www.amateurradio.eu/.../new-...-international...

I'm hoping to operate GB0GKB over the weekend, although my operating times will be limited.

Larry +


----------



## R651400

Will be representing my old station Stonehaven Radio/GND for the event and signing TM3GND..


----------



## landyvlad

BobDixon said:


> *Recreation of the First Australian Ship to Shore QSO*
> 
> FROM Peter VK4QC
> 
> A few of us ex-R/O's will be re-enacting the very first ship to shore QSO in Australia which happened on 9th April 1903 between the HMCS GAYUNDAH and a shore station based in Brisbane.
> 
> We will be setting up a base station near the original site of the shore station at Holland Park, Brisbane and communicating with the HMAS DIAMANTINA VK4RAN which is a decommissioned museum ship in Brisbane harbour.
> 
> The 110th anniversary of this event will take place at *2330Z 7 Apr 2013* on 7020 and 14059 KHz.
> 
> Callsigns used will be VK4ALN (Deanne), VK4TT (Keith) and VK4QC (Peter)
> 
> All other amateur stations will be invited to call in with signal reports.


Does anyone know whether this happened and is there's any way of me contacting anyone involved?
I'm not a radio guy but have a deep interest in this ship and a website about it . Some info on the radio aspect that may be of interest to members here: Wireless Trials – HMQS Gayundah


----------



## 411353

R651400 said:


> Will be representing my old station Stonehaven Radio/GND for the event and signing TM3GND..


I am no Radio Operator except for VHF and formerly U.K.licensed R/T Operator G5445 issued 21st Jan 1966 Examining Officer a Mr. Crook (London). Actually that G might be a Q or even a 9, it's hand written and faded.
I have only just come across this string, or perhaps more accurately - paid any attention to it.
Stonehaven radio is of "sentimental" value to me.
Hope you guys keep up the good work that you do - both professionally and in the Amateur "Ham" domain.
What an incredibly interesting string. !!!!!!!!
For me, - a real eye opener - so shall proceed with caution from now on.


----------



## 411353

Testing Testing Testing 1.2.3.4.5 and 5.4.3.2.1.


----------



## 411353

Good God - It works. Great website is this.
Ah, not so fast, - perhaps not, - maybe it's something else, - a third party perhaps. ?


----------



## 411353

Just a quick test again !!!


----------



## 411353

Ah Ha, Got it !!!!! 3rd party for sure.🦉


----------



## johnvvc

For the whole of June 2022 Ofcom (the radio licencing authority here in the UK) have issued a special amateur radio callsign to commemorate the Queen’s 70th Jubilee. The callsign is GB70 followed by one of seven suffixes, indicating what part of the country the station is located in. The call signs are: GB70E England, GB70M Scotland, GB70W Wales, GB70I Northern Ireland, GB70J Jersey, GB70U Guernsey and GB70D Isle of Man. In the first week in June the calls were available only to UK Amateur Radio Clubs but could then be used by individual UK Amateurs.

The RSGB web page has information:-





__





Jubilee special event call signs - GB70 - Radio Society of Great Britain - Main Site : Radio Society of Great Britain – Main Site







rsgb.org





Also information on individual GB70 stations can be looked up on qrz.com. There are tables where slots can be booked via a local co-ordinator, apart from time slots there are slots for the various modes.

There are awards for contacting GB70 stations so contacts are very short, what we call ‘rubber stamp’ - merely an exchange of callsigns, reports and 73’s. Callsigns like GB70 often generate mini pile-ups where each CQ is answered by lots of stations all calling at the same time, that and any qrm present often makes deciphering calls a challenge! A list of all stations worked is kept in a log, most amateurs now use computer logging. 

I have operated GB70W on three separate ‘slots’ in the last few days and although propagation has not been good I have worked ~400 Amateurs all over the world. Sadly, looking at the GB70W booking form there are few takers for the CW slot, morse is no longer a requirement for an Amateur Licence but generally morse is very much alive !!!


----------

